
Show HN: Cuckoo Filter in Ruby - pkd
https://github.com/pawandubey/cuckoo_filter
======
onli
I get that right that as a probabilistic data structure, the answer to
`lookup(element)` to a prior inserted element might be false? How much faster
is this implementation compared to alternatives? What's the use case?

~~~
empath75
The paper that introduced the concept is linked.

[https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~dga/papers/cuckoo-
conext2014.pdf](https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~dga/papers/cuckoo-conext2014.pdf)

~~~
onli
I had a look at it before asking, but I still didn't know the answer to my
questions. Especially the implementation specific ones.

But it is good to have the link in the comments :)

~~~
SimbaOnSteroids
Unrelated but is Central Methodist University well regarded for their CS
department? Or is this paper a bit of a one off.

~~~
onli
I think you are misinterpreting for what cmu stands here. Look at the byline
below the author names, they are from Carnegie Mellon University, Intel Labs,
and Harvard University.

~~~
SimbaOnSteroids
I am indeed, my mind was thinking way to local.

------
pacuna
never heard of this before. Really cool. I would love to see a bigger list of
use cases.

